# It's Official....new Club In Town



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

"PIRATES OF LYNNHAVEN" 1-757-YAK-FISH is what it looks like everyone is leaning towards. I am going to see if that # is available for club. prefix might not allow it but we'll see, if not we could always use 800.....PEACE OUT


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Not another clique!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Top Secret Inc.*

I also already have a small business license that operates under TOP SECRET INC. If we need to use it, then I will have my lawyer direct in the right direction.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

What happened to P--CO? I thought that was the official kayak club of P&S?


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

yea i like the pirates of lynnhaven....at least these guys know how to fish and have a good time


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Why don't you just join this club?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Grommet said:


> What happened to P--CO? I thought that was the official kayak club of P&S?



C'mon, Ryan. Is the use of that name banned?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

tkaa is a pretty good club from what i hear/see


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

erfisher said:


> Why don't you just join this club?


Oh, that ain't gonna fly. The 'Saturday at Lynnhaven' was a cover for some big-league TKAA-bashing. These boys don't like us 'cause:

*We don't share our spots or any fishing info
* we hate newbies. We ridicule them by telling them to do some research.
*we laughed at someone's $100 kayak


Folks, I can guaran-f'n-tee you that's BS. Just off the top of my head:

*Chad (Knot Right) has given good info on what he was catching specks and pups with. And he volunteered to fish with you to show you where.

*Chad also offered to hook some folks up on some spare electronics he had.

*There are sections dedicated to answering rigging and technique questions. I've posted questions and answered those others have posted.

*Re: cheap kayak, if you've ever seen my hoopdy 2005 Tarpon with a 55 gallon milkcrate, you'd know straight off this is a pantload.



No ttrying to promote TKAA over P&S--I like both-- but we're not the demons that have been portrayed, either.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

erfisher said:


> Why don't you just join this club?[/QUOTE
> 
> I am already a member of TKAA


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Saturday at Lynnhaven ??*



Grommet said:


> Oh, that ain't gonna fly. The 'Saturday at Lynnhaven' was a cover for some big-league TKAA-bashing. These boys don't like us 'cause:
> 
> *We don't share our spots or any fishing info
> * we hate newbies. We ridicule them by telling them to do some research.
> ...


What post are you referring to? POSSE REPORT? I have no problem with TKAA or any of it's members . I have fished right alongside Chad back @ the 757 and caught fish. And I have extended to many invites to count to the club. From what I have seen you guys have your own little click/gang within TKAA, and that is MY OPINION only. The couple times I have managed to get underway with some of them I felt like an outsider, as conversation included all but me . That's my $.02 worth. I am sure this will be a bis topic at next meeting


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I recognize that everyone has their opinions, as the sport of kayak fishing grows, opinions will vary, and cliques will form.

This is unavoidable in any club that has open membership. The shame is that the club as a whole is tarnished by the bad actions of a few induiviuals. What about the money TKAA has raised for local charities ($4000 this year for Project Healing Waters). What about getting 100 indiviuals from 11 states to compete in our yearly tournament. What about the Kayak Fishing Symposuim, Safety Classes and the general promotion of the sport. Was it not TKAA members that helped get this very kayak fishing forum established on P&S?

For those of you who judge us, please attend a meeting sometime.

Sorry for the rant, but I want to nip this before it seperates these two great forums.

If anyone has an issuel with TKAA, why not try and resolve it with us, email me at [email protected] and we will seek a reasonable resolution.

Cory "Ruthless" Routh
Founding Father, TKAA


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Cory, that doesn't qualify as a rant. Grommett's was a semi-rant.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Again I will say I have no problem with TKAA or any of it's members. I offered on several occasions, my time or footwork if I was landside, but from the response I got it fell on deaf ears. That can be alittle aggravating sometimes......PEACE OUT


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> What post are you referring to? POSSE REPORT? I have no problem with TKAA or any of it's members . I have fished right alongside Chad back @ the 757 and caught fish. And I have extended to many invites to count to the club. From what I have seen you guys have your own little click/gang within TKAA, and that is MY OPINION only. The couple times I have managed to get underway with some of them I felt like an outsider, as conversation included all but me . That's my $.02 worth. I am sure this will be a bis topic at next meeting





Edited so as not to fan the flames.



1) It wasn't posted, it was relayed to me by a participant.

2) For clarity--you felt like an outsider b/c of cliques/gangs, so rather than try and get involved, you started your own clique/gang? WTH? 

3) What's a bis topic?



And I gotta agree with Ruthless. Rather than start the He-Man-TKAA-Haters club, why didn't you attend a meeting, stand up and say, "I've got an issue"?

Galen, I think you're a fart smeller....er, smart feller,  a good fisherman, and a decent guy. You've got my cell number. Use it, please. 

Tom, that wasn't even a semi-rant. You know how I get when I get a hair up my...errrr...tuckus.










CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALOOOOOOONG?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Hey, we could have a rumble at Crab Creek, just like in West Side Story. Given the pics of Chad from the launch he can play Maria-I-Just-Met-A-Girl-Maria.


We'll let you win.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO....I just blew peas all over my computer screen...thanks JAY!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey guys. as a member of this particular forum, and having been here a few years, and unless i didnt pay my dues a member of TKAA.

Knock it off. My top 6 new posts are ridiculous. All of you are good folks and share the same sport there is no need to bring this kind of stuff around. You guys all yak and all like to catch fish lets do like cory has already said and nip this in the bud. period.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree with The World Famous Tug most not all TKAA guys do make newbies fill unwanted and look down on people who fish with fresh or live bait and keep their daily limit.I have a blank check with POL made out waiting.Who says that TKAA has to be the only club around maybe on day when the POL gets big with can have a fish off haha


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm probably as newb as you can get and from being on both TKAA and now here for a little while i have noticed some things:

TKAA, I respect what you do for the environment with the money you raise with charities and i did connect with a few people from your site to take me out in a yak. Chad took me to a great spot for bass fishing and i had a blast. I also was lucky enough to get into the 757 with Tug this weekend and again i met him off of your site. This was a great first impression of your club.

On the flip side you edited my pics and other's posts, get angry when a fellow fisherman wants to start a "club" or whatever, and seem really controlling. If you want people to see how great and respectable TKAA is then just let the club's rep speak for itself because so far you are not doing a good job. Also, nobody likes to be bullied. Admitting you don't like newbies will definitely not expand your membership. 

I can hear it now "shut up newb".


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

As a neutral third party I have a few observations.The picture issue was done over concern for the law. It was nothing personal or against a group. This should nto have offended anyone or turned them off from TKAA. Also, have heard the complaint that TKAA get mad at people who keep their daily limits. This is a concern for all fisherman, whether they be associated with TKAA, POL, my dog, or my doctor only because everyone wants to make sure that the fish will always be there. But the biggest thing is, everyone is out there for one thing: fishing. This includes, but is not limited to: being on the water, watching bait being chased by larger predators, comraderie, silence, independence, isolation. No matter which group you fish with, it is the goal of eveyrone to ensure a safe and enjoyable outing, and to ensure fishing for years to come. Both groups share these aims, that much is apparent, and I am sure everyone will figrue out a way to coexist amicably.

Sorry if that response angers either group, seeing as how I am not associated with either.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

vinnie302 said:


> Admitting you don't like newbies will definitely not expand your membership.
> 
> I can hear it now "shut up newb".


\

Were did you hear this? I assure you noone feels unwelcome at our actual meetings. On the water is a different thing, some folks do not like to be bothered. On guided trips I tend to be antisocial with other yakkers, but I am not rude. My clients are my priority.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Grommet said:


> Edited so as not to fan the flames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Jason,


I was present the other night for this so called TKAA bashing. I dont know what you heard , or who you heard it from. But they better get thier facts straight, so you can avoid the future embarrassment of coming off like a Parrot.

I know what was said, and who said it. I was part of the conversation. I will also say that TugCapn was not involved with the conversation.
I know he hasnt been accused of it, but I want it to be clear before hand.

The TKAA came up naturally during the some talk, mainly because you guys are the only game in town as far as clubs go. A few of us mentioned that we do not hang with the TKAA due to some of the snobby members, and that the TKAA has many small cliques within it's own organization. There were even a few chuckles. I was one of these people. I do not feel guilty or sneaky about it either, because I did not say I word that I have not personally addressed you and Cory personally with. I have my personal dislikes about the TKAA, But at the same time, I have directed many prospective members your way. I have given kayaking / fishing stuff away to people who have insisted that I take money for. I always told them, to make a donation to the TKAA. Wether they did or not, is meaningless to me. 

So please .. Do not assault the character of 10individuals, who were just out for a night of fun, cutting up, teasing, a couple beers, and fishing. Tug did a great thing getting 10 people together, who for the most part, never met each other, and within 30 minutes acting like old pals.

This is basically a fun night..... blown out of perspective over a few pictures. None of these guys were outside of the law with the fish in the picture. I was there , and I know.

Tug feels as though his integrity is being attacked due to some of the responses from the pictures. I guess I can see why. His post regarding free guide services might even be a result, but I do not know. If he decides to follow through...............he would be a good one.

The TKAA has the organizational thing down pact. It's the people side of it thats needs work.


I will glady present my opinions at any future TKAA meeting and tell you directly to your faces, but for some reason I think your content to post these "BS" off handed remarks.

I wish the TKAA the very best. ...... I really do! You guys have done some great charity work! work, and are constantly promoting conservation.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

I feel the same way concerning TKAA. Nobody ever takes me up on my invites out to Back River Reef, Poqouson Flats, or fishing HRBT in 30 knot winds in 10 degree air temps. Heck, even Chad has bailed on me since I smoked him bass fishing over in the Isle of Wight. Shoot, I think they are biased against us backwoods ********! Bunch of right wing elitest!!! Just wait, one day they are going to build a bridge over to the southside...and I'll show all of you!!!!
Forrest


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG. This is how the Bloods and Crips feud started. I can't believe this is even a topic of dicussion. After all we fishing clubs. 

That being said, I'm in TKAA and get along with all whom I've come in contact with. There are those who would rather keep to themselves, but like Cory stated...this is with every club.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

forrest gump said:


> I feel the same way concerning TKAA. Nobody ever takes me up on my invites out to Back River Reef, Poqouson Flats, or fishing HRBT in 30 knot winds in 10 degree air temps. Heck, even Chad has bailed on me since I smoked him bass fishing over in the Isle of Wight. Shoot, I think they are biased against us backwoods ********! Bunch of right wing elitest!!! Just wait, one day they are going to build a bridge over to the southside...and I'll show all of you!!!!
> Forrest


Bridge to the southside...yea that'll be the day...probably will be a traffic nightmare. Add a couple of 711s with slurpee machines..and you will never get here on time.


----------

